# Ridgid CS6



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anybody order this new monitor? I'm thinking about getting one cost is around $2000.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that the one that docks on to the RM200?


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yup, that's the one


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Does it run on battery or cord or both?


----------

